
Parabola: Now anyone can perform sophisticated data analysis with ease - macandcheese
https://parabola.io
======
alexyaseen
Hi, just discovered this got posted. I'm the Co-Founder and CEO of Parabola.

We created Parabola with the goal of enabling everyone to easily work with
their data without needing technical skills. It makes data easy to import and
manipulate, eliminates the need for complex formulas or python scripts, and
everything you build is automatically updated whenever new data comes in.

-Easy, drag-and-drop interface that handles the most complex and frustrating tasks for you.

-Connect to live data, clean/merge data sets, perform a variety of data transformations, and visualize the results.

-Package your analysis into engaging dashboards for sharing and collaborating with just a few clicks.

Our early customers use Parabola for everything from cleaning lead data to
creating live-updating analytics dashboards. We’d love for you to try it and
let us know what you think.

~~~
alexyaseen
I'll be here to answer any questions.

Also FYI, because today is Giving Tuesday, we're running a promo where 50% of
your first month’s payment will go to Jumpstart
([https://jstart.org](https://jstart.org)). Jumpstart is a fantastic, national
nonprofit focused on improving critical language and literacy skills among
children in low-income neighborhoods. Self-empowerment and education are at
the core of what we believe in at Parabola, so we’re excited to support them.

------
flashman
This looks really great, well done. I used to use EasyMorph[1] for similar
tasks but your interface looks a bit easier to use. This could replace some of
the work I currently do in pandas.

[1] [http://easymorph.com/](http://easymorph.com/)

~~~
w3designer
Thanks for the link, have been looking for something like this to quickly test
out some ideas. I appreciate that I don't need a credit card to see if it will
work or not.

------
glial
This looks similar to Dataiku's Data Science Studio. But it's much less
expensive...I love Dataiku but there's no way I can afford their products. I
wonder what the feature parity is like.

------
IndianAstronaut
How is this different from say SSIS or Snaplogic?

~~~
alexyaseen
Parabola is both more end-user friendly (particularly for non-technical users)
and also designed to be used for more ad-hoc tasks. You could think of it like
the combination of an ETL tool and a spreadsheet. Another way of looking at it
would be a scripting language for non engineers.

------
est
Reminds me of Tableau or Power BI

